# Lieber Gamer, Filme schauer und Musikliebhaber ihr sucht Kopfhörer ? Beyerdynamik 770



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

*Lieber Gamer, Filme schauer und Musikliebhaber ihr sucht Kopfhörer ? Beyerdynamik 770*

Wechsel von Turtle Beach X41 zu Beyerdynamic 770 pro 80ohm.

Omg meine Kopfhörer sind angekommen und ich bin platt.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNN NNSINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.

Ich hab viel gehört aber noch nie so was. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll so geflasht bin ich von den
Beyerdynamic 770 pro 80ohm what the hell is that.

Fangen wir erst mal an. Ich hab die Kopfhörer an meiner Turtle Beach X41 Transmitter Station drangeschlossen bzw. Decoderstation. Das Teil kann Dolby Pro Logic 2, Dolby Digital, Bypass Stereo. Meine Soundkarte am PC ist die XFI titanium alles mit einen optisch Digitalen Kabel angeschlossen. Das Rauschen was ich noch bei meinen Inear hatte ist auch komplett weg da Rauscht gar nix mehr. Was mir zeigt das die Anschluss Qualität auch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Rauschfrei. Lautstärke mal so was von genügend vielleicht auf 65% statt 100% vollkommen ausreichend alles andere zerstört mein Gehör.

MUSIK: Hahaha ich kann nett mehr egal welche Musikrichtung meine Lieder werden zu einem neuen Erlebnis ich höre dinge raus die ich noch nie gehört hab dieser wunderschöne Bass diese umschließende Soundkulisse ich könnte vor Glück weinen. Egal ob Klassik oder andere Richtungen dieser Sound erwärmt mein Herz. Na klar muss ich die Decoder Station auf Bypass Stereo stellen, damit der unverfälscht an diesen Kopfhörer dringt

Gaming:
Wenn ich überlege, was ich mir die Jahre für einen Mist gekauft habe, bereue ich jeden Cent den ich aus dem Fenster geschmissen habe für nix und wieder nix. Da ist der Beweis 5.1/7.1 Kopfhörer sind der Letzte Elektro Schrott. Ortung funktioniert mit Beyerdynamic 770 pro 80ohm genauso gut und hört sich dabei so was von wooowww an. Ich fühle mich wirklich mit diesem Kopfhörer in die Spielwelt hineingezogen. Meine Freundin hat sich das gerade mal mit angehört die ist zusammengezuckt bei Diablo 3 bei einen der letzten abschnitte, wo es donnert, hahaha oder Call of Duty Black Ops 2 wumms rumms peng peng. Joker FACE aber so was von. Dieser Bass ist wie Schlagsahne.

Filme:
Ein Traum wird wahr endlich hört sich der Raumkreuzer bei Star Wars Episode 3 an wie ein Raumkreuzer. Ein kristallklarer Bass der so einen ausgeprägten Volumen hat hab ich noch nie gehört. Meine Ohrläppchen vibrieren. Man bedenke man hört wirklich jedes kleine Detail auch noch raus. Wie das Raumschiff von rechts nach links fliegt, wie Stimmen sich endlich gut anhören. Aber auch Details wie Lasersalven, die mir aus allen Ecken entgegen fliegen, kommen hier klar und genau. Ich kann jeden Klang zuweisen und unterscheiden so was hatte ich noch nie gehabt oder überhaupt gehört das lässt sich gar nicht beschreiben man muss es selbst hören. Casino Royale James Bond die Verfolgung vom Parkour Typen inklusive Feuergefecht lassen einen wirklich zusammenzucken. Wenn die Soldaten mit der AK74 in der Botschaft losballern dann weiß man, worauf man sich mit diesem Kopfhörer eingelassen hat. Decoder Station auf Dolby Digital natürlich gestellt. Für alle die jammern ich hab aber kein DTS mit der Decoderstation ja das stimmt aber mit der Creative X Fi Titanium ist das kein Problem man stellt einfach auf Stereo Mix und die Decoder Station wandelt es dann einen räumlich um. Hört sich vielleicht nicht so stark differenziert an aber immer noch geiler als alles bis dato was ich gehört habe

Ipad 2, Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Sound: Entwarnung vollkommen in Ordnung die Lautstärke ich denke von Sinead O Connor Nothing Compares 2 U hat nicht die Mega laustärke und da bin ich 2 Stufen unter der Maximal lautstärke bei bei beiden geräten. Bei allen anderen sachen Metall, Hip Hop, House, Techno, muss ich schon 4 bis 5 stufen unter die Max Lautstärke.


Fazit: Erst mal danke für die Jenigen, die sich die Mühe machen um Laien wie mir gewisse Techniken und Mechaniken zu erklären und genau erläutern. Es hat mich zwar viele Std gekostet mich in die Materie einzuarbeiten aber am Ende habe ich das bis dato geilste Kauf Feeling gehabt was ich jemals hatte noch nicht mal bei meinem Sprung auf meinen Intel I7 war ich so geflasht wie von diesem Kauf. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich weiß eine Sache dieser Kopfhörer kostet nur 149€ und ist jeden Cent wert. Mir ist es, egal ob es besser geht, was mir hier geboten wird, ist für mein empfinden der Höhepunkt . Lieber Gamer lieber Filmeschauer lieber Musikhörer. Mit diesem Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic 770Pro 80ohm + Xfi Titanium oder Asus Xonar etc. Dolby fähige Soundkarte + Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS oder Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS2 oder Astro Mix Amp werdet ihr in Sachen Preis Leistung kaum was Besseres finden. Ich hoffe das viele andere die nach einer Lösung suchen sich diese Kombo holen, weil ich gönne, euch wirklich allen diesen Sound ihr wollt wirklich euch gar nicht mehr vom Kopfhörer trennen.

Lieferumfang beim Kopfhörer: Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 80 Ohm,Wendelanschlusskabel mit 3,5 mm Stereo-Klinkenstecker und Adapter 6,35 mm. 149€

Was man extra kaufen muss. Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 5.1/7.1 Dolby Surround Sound Prozessor 50-70€. Oder wenn ihr euren Kopfhörer wie ich einhängen wollt dann irgendwo billig und gebraucht ein komplettes Turtle Beach X41 komplett Set 70-90€. 

Ansonsten kann man auch den neuen Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 2 Dolby Processor Kaufen. 69,99€


Oder als nächste Alternative Astro mixamp pro 129€ eigentlich zu teuer war mir zu Geizig dafür der macht ja nix anderes als der Turtle Beach Decoder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Decoder Pushen den Sound enorm und geben den Kopfhörern was Sie brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einen geilen Sound zu erschwinglichen Preisen und natürlich eine Dolby Digital fähige Soundkarte für den PC wird auch gebraucht. 


FOTOS: Zu meiner Lösung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130109011904.jpg/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20130109012121.jpg/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/20130109012150.jpg/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/20130109012215.jpg/


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Warum hast Du nicht einfach eine Soundkarte gekauft, die Dolby Headphone bietet, bzw falls Deine karte das hat: wieso nutzt Du Dolby Headphone nicht? Nichts anderes macht nämlich dieses Turtle-Beach-Teil, denn die Kopfhörer sind ja nur Stereo, d.h. Surround wird simuliert, und das macht eben Dolby Headphone - und inzwischen machen es viele Spiele auch von sich aus. 


Aber ansonsten schöner Bericht.


----------



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

Weil die Decoder Station die Lautstärke nochmal Pusht deswegen hab ich das Teil dazwischen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Da hätte aber auch eine Karte mit Kopfhörerverstärker gereicht, und ZU laut ist auch nicht so dolle, Du willst doch sicher mit 40 auch noch beim Filmschauen/Gamen was hören können, oder?


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2013)

Ich suche zwar momentan Kopfhörer, aber eher in der Preisklasse um die 50€... 
(auch so dicke Brummer, vielseitig (von Jazz bis Rammstein), für E Drums, Keyboard und selbstgemachte Musik, mehrstündig tragbar)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich suche zwar momentan Kopfhörer, aber eher in der Preisklasse um die 50€...
> (auch so dicke Brummer, vielseitig (von Jazz bis Rammstein), für E Drums, Keyboard und selbstgemachte Musik, mehrstündig tragbar)



Die Creative Aurvana sind erstaunlich gut für ihren Preis Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik   Ansonsten zB Superlux HD-662  oder Superlux Hd668 B 



für selbstgemachte Musik, also um die gut abzumischen, sind Kopfhörer allgemein nicht gut, und wenn, dann eher ab 150€


----------



## LiquidGravity (22. Januar 2013)

Beyerdynamic Headsets sind einfach eine Klasse für sich... ich habe da letztes Jahr noch eine Schippe drauf gelegt und mich fürs MMX300 entschieden... Ich hab es mir direkt bei Beyerdynamics zusammengestellt und dafür einen fast schon obszönen Betrag hingeblättert. Hintergrund war, dass ich (egal welches HS) immer etwas zu meckern hatte... aber beim MMX300 war ich baff. Eine derarte Klangvielfalt, kombiniert mit glassklarem Sound und wahlweise starken Bässen in allen Bereichen, hab ich noch nie erlebt. Der Traggekomfort sucht ebenfalls seines gleichen. Alles sicherlich eine Geschmacksfrage aber ich würds jederzeit wieder tun


----------

